# Linux und Leerstellen



## Mirko D (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich sitze hier auf der Arbeit und muss privat auf meine Dateien zu hause greifen. So jetzt kommt folgendes problem auf. 

ich habe einen Linux Server zu Hause stehen auf den ich via Putty zugreifen kann. Ich habe dann eine Freigabe auf meinem Windows gemountet. Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem das ich diesen Ordner nicht durchsuchen kann, da  dieser eine Leerstelle hat. Gibt es dennoch eine Möglichkeit "trotz" leerstelle auf den Ordner zuzugreifen? 

Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Gruß Mirko 

PS: Rechtschreib, Konjunktions und Grammatikfehler werden heute nicht berichtigt.

EDIT: Habs raus bekommen wie es funktioniert einfach den Ordnernamen in " " setzen und schon klappts. 

Trotzdem danke an alle die ne Antwort schreiben wollten.


----------



## Ben Ben (21. Juni 2004)

Hmm ich würde einfach das Leerzeichen mit nem Backslash escapen, also z.B. so

cd test\ ordner


----------



## Helmut Klein (22. Juni 2004)

Entweder du escapest das Leerzeichen mit einem "\", z.B.


```
cd mein\ ordner
```

oder du setzt den Ordnernamen in Anführungszeichen:


```
cd "mein ordner"
```

oder du nutzt Wildcards:


```
cd mein?ordner
cd mein*ordner
```

Wobei die Wildcards eben bei mehreren Ordnern die auf das jeweilige Schema passen Probleme bereiten können, da du nicht den Ordner öffnest den du eigentlich wolltest.


----------

